# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  О смысле жизни как таковом

## plaksivaya_tryapka

Давно уже собирался отписать, ещё в августе на сходке обещал, а то я смотрю многие форумчане не догоняют что к чему.
Речь пойдёт не о самом смысле жизни, а об этом вопросе как таковом.

Итак, начну издалека. Вообщем у нас в физике перед тем как начать решать какую-нить задачу нужно определиться с системой отсчёта, т.е. с месторасположения и движения наблюдателя. Это нужно для того, что в разных случаях мы будем получать абсолютно разный результат. Вот например мимо нас пролетает самолёт. Вчера с утра, когда он стоял в ангаре, он был длиной 50 метров, а сегодня, когда он пролетает мимо, мы намеряем чуть меньше из-за лоренцева сокращения длины. Самолёт-то остался прежний (только относительно себя, разумеется), а вот система отсчёта, вместе с результатом, поменялась — на данный момент она движется относительно самолёта с его собственной скоростью. Или например встраиваем в электрическую цепь амперметр и меряем ток 10 ампер, начинаем перемещать амперметр по цепи со скоростью муравья и на этот раз мы получим отсутствие тока или 20 ампер, в зависимости от направления движения амперметра. Или возьмём любую заряженную частичку на луне, например электрон. Проведя расчёты или измерения мы увидим, что он создаёт магнитное поле, магнитит к себе и т.д., а если поместим себя (систему отсчёта) к нему на луну, то увидим, что магнитного поля нет и ничё он не магнитит, т.е. есть/нет магнитного поля и какое оно — зависит от системы отсчёта.

Речь о том, что, например, в вопросе магнитного поля нет единственной объективной реальности. Про него нельзя даже заикаться, пока вы не обозначили свойства наблюдателя.

Или идёт пешеход. Кто-то говорит, что он идёт с v=1.5 м/с. Этот человек абсолютно прав и он вам это может с лёгкостью доказать. Я же могу доказать, что этот человек идёт со скоростью 250-0.0015 км/с и я тоже буду абсолютно прав. Просто с этой скоростью земля вращается вокруг центра нашей галактики (млечный путь, если кто не в курсе).

Эта относительность распространяется почти на все науки.

Помимо определения точки отсчёта, в других науках, менее абстрактных, требуется, например, определение масштаба и рассматриваемой сферы. Вот бен шалом бернанке с ноября вливает (печатает) в пиндосскую экономику 150 миллардов долларов в месяц. В краткосрочной перспективе мы, разумеется, увидим «плюс» — всё-таки ликвидность, сразу рост рынков и т.п., но в долгосрочной песпективе, это, разумеется, окажет «минус». Меньше доверия доллару (это можно увидеть по резко возросшим ставкам по их трежерям), увеличение издержек реального сектора из-за относительного удорожания коммодитиз и последующее увеличение инфляции. Может этот пример не совсем корректен, но суть он передаёт чётко — в зависимости от рассматриваемого масштаба (1 месяц -1 год — 10 лет) ответ на печатание долларов разный. То же и в сферах — для виртуальной экономики вливание ликвидности — это «плюс», для реальной - «минус». Или например масштаб исторический, географический — роль Гитлера, или социологический — ширина среза общества, или в физике, наиболее наглядно: Допустим у вас есть ёмкость, внутри которой вакуум. Вы решаете провести опыт и определить внутреннюю энергию в пространстве, например, кубического сантиметра внутри ёмкости. Сколько получится? - правильно, ровно ноль. Внутренняя энергия отсутствует, т.к. Нечему её аккумулировать — полный вакуум, ни молекул, ни частиц — вы их все откачали. Но тут вы решаете посмотреть на этот вопрос с абсолютно той же точностью, приборами и т.п. шире, и меряете внутреннюю энергию не кубического сантиметра, а триллион-триллионную дольку кубического миллиметра и масштабе триллионных долей секунды — вау!!! - вы зафиксируете внутреннюю энергию отличную от нуля. Это как в поговорке — да лесом деревьев не видно. просто из-за масштаба в вашем опыте деревья сливались в лес, который в физической аналогии имел в среднем (в см^3) ровно ноль внутренней энергии и вообще каждое дерево (электрон-позитронная пара) живёт не более триллионной дольки секунды, но изменив масштаб, пространственный и временной, вам посчастливилось зарегистрировать отдельные деревья, браво!

Для разговоров тяп-ляп на кухне, доопределения наблюдателя, масштаба, количества сфер рассмотрения — штука явно необязательная, но для чёткого ответа на вопрос сложный количественно, например когда упадёт астероид на чёрную дыру, падающий на неё с околосветовой скоростью и до неё остаётся тысяча-другая километров? (Ответ: для вас — никогда, вселенная столько не живёт. Или качественно, например смысл жизни — требуется в графе «дано» указать всё, что требуется для начала поиска ответа на вопрос.

Я хочу подчеркнуть, что будь-то скорость пешехода в 1.5 м/с, 250 км/с или польза/вред от печатания денег — это всё абсолютно верные, далеко не единственные и очень даже объективные ответы на чётко поставленные вопросы, ведь ни скорость пешехода, ни вливания денег, ни время, за которое астероид упадёт на черную дыру не зависят от сознания человека. А то, что контекст решения и ответ зависят много от чего, ну что уж тут поделать, извиняйте. Причём я в основном приводил примеры из физики, а это очень даже чёткая наука по сравнению с многими остальными, в гуманитарных всё ещё сложнее и многогранней.

Теперь переходим к главному — смыслу жизни (далее СЖ). Вариантов ответа на этот вопрос множество — служенье богу, размножение homo sapiens, качественное развитие достижений человечества, развитие личностей в отдельности или условий существования и т.п.

Для начала доопределим вопрос. Под смыслом жизни я понимаю СЖ человека как члена человечества, как его составную часть, а не как СЖ личности, ячейки общества — это слишком примитивно и неинтересно.

Варианты ответа мы уже слышали, т.е. с какой стороны посмотреть на человечество — тот СЖ и получишь. Во-вторых, человечество в целом в разные времена преследовало разные цели. Человечество неоднородно и тоже, ничего с этим не поделаешь. Тут нет правых и левых, оно просто разное и по-разному смотрит на жизнь. Независимо от субъектов, в масштабе человечества вы получите разные, абсолютно объективные суждения, они все будут иметь право на существование и будут истинны, как скорость пешехода без определения системы отсчёта. Поэтому в поисках ответа на вопрос СЖ вы будете получать разные ответы от философов, учёных и пр., просто потому, что они не определяют систему отсчёта, каждый, как на кухне, воображает её себе по умолчанию и мыслит заранее определёнными категориями, сам об этом не подозревая.

Но это всё фигня — мы рассмотрели СЖ лишь в рамках одной горизонтали иерархии, лишь в рамках ничтожных людишек и уже получили разные ответы, и то, на ответы они тянут с натяжкой и вот почему: мы с вами доопределили и показали точки отсчёта, мы молодцы, но как я показывал выше — этого недостаточно для того, чтобы дать ответ. Нужен масштаб! Нужно помимо движенья в рамках одной горизонтали двигаться по вертикали! Это как переход от всех чисел, располагающихся на числовой прямой к тем числам, которые располагаются вне прямой - это числа кратные т.н. «мнимой еденице», например число «7i+5». По кухонным и глупеньким умолчаниям масштаб берётся размером и плоскостью с человечество, но я предлагаю не мыслить приземлённо и субъективно=) (в данном случае имеется в виду субъективность размером с человечество):

Посмотрите на инфузорию-туфельку. Внимание вопрос: какой у неё смысл жизни? Биологи сразу скажут, что никакой. Какие-нить веганы, незнайки, или ещё какие-нить дебилы посмотрят на неё, сжалятся и скажут, что он есть, неважно какой. Отчего их ответы разнятся? От масштаба взгляда! Биологи мыслят с позиции выше, чем горизонталь самой инфузории, с научной, с логической, с человеческой, но если вы поставите себя на место инфузории, вы увидите, что вам нужно дышать, есть, пить и что-то будет вас подталкивать размножаться. ну чем не жизнь?)

Что из себя представляет инфузория-туфелька? Ядрышко, ядро, ряд органелл, плазма, мембрана. Если вы сами синтезируете все вещества её составляющие, соберёте их в структуры, внесёте энергию — создадите АТФ, протонные потенциалы и другие градиенты, то она у вас «заживёт». Видно, что этот набор молекул, лишь собранных в структуры сложно назвать живым, поэтому ответ биологов и будет именно таким. Можете пофантазировать о муравьях с позиции человека, самих муравьёв или инфузории-туфельки — ответы будут разные. И это всё будут верные ответы, как скорость пешехода, т.к. Ни масштаб, ни движения в рамках одной горизонтали не могут превалировать друг над другом только из-за координат в системе отсчёта.

Ну так есть смысл жизни у муравьёв? Скажу по секрету, это точно такой же набор молекул в структуры, клетки, ткани. Лично я смысла жизни с горизонтали чел-ва не вижу — они делают лишь то, что запрограммировано, они не могут пойти и полюбоваться звёздами или поразмышлять о Единой Теории Поля.

Но мы с вами пойдём дальше и не будем останавливаться на отрицательной части оси ординат. Берём, ммм, марсиан! Они эволюционировали или замутили себе десять рук и ног, освоили телепортацию, усмирили энергию молодых черных дыр и прочее... Очередной вопрос: СЖ человека в масштабе марсиан?
ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ ДАЛЬШЕ!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ:
В романе Стругацких «пикник на обочине» есть один интересный эпизод, когда Нунан беседует с академиком В. Пильманом, вопрошая о прилёте инопланетян. Сюжет такой, что они прилетели и тупо улетели и Нунан вопрошает чё да как...

""- Что вы все-таки думаете насчет Посещения?
- Пожалуйста, - сказал Валентин. - Представьте себе пикник...
- Как вы сказали?
- Пикник. Представьте себе: лес, проселок, лужайка. С проселка на
лужайку съезжает машина, из машины выгружаются молодые люди, бутылки,
корзины с провизией... А утром они уезжают. Звери, птицы и насекомые, которые всю ночь с ужасом наблюдали происходящее, выползают из своих убежищ.
-Значит, что же, они нас даже и не заметили?""

Разумеется, речь об интеллектуальной сфере. Вы когда-нибудь спрашивали инфузорию-туфельку или муравья «Как дела?» А вдруг он ответит и лапками замашет???)))
Вот точно так же и с вопросом СЖ с горизонтали марсиан. Или какого-нить мегаразума как в «солярисе».

Я думаю мне удалось показать объективность и истинность ответов, которые разнятся не по причине ложности, а по причине обозрения вопроса в разных системах отсчёта и масштаба, как в вопросе скорости пешехода. Однако и это ещё не всё.

Я пользовался индуктивной логикой и разными методологиями (масштаба, относительности), но в философии есть ещё одно понятие, оно называется «чистота». Этот термин ввёл Иммануил Кант в своём потрясающем трактате «Критика чистого разума». Оно отражает объективность, «чистоту» используемой логики. Чистая логика — самая объективная, логичная.

И с помощью неё мы можем дать наиболее объективный ответ... не на вопрос СЖ, а на вопрос масштаба и системы отсчёта. Какой масштаб наиболее чист и независим? Наиболее объективен? Это максимальный масштаб — вселенная. Поэтому вопрос смысла существования человечества логичнее рассматривать не с позиции инфузории туфельки, а с уровня вселенной. С уровня сверхскоплений галактик и 14-и миллиардов лет. Чище и объективней некуда))) Ну и какой он у нас, СЖ? Да никакой. Это уже видно с горизонтали марсиан.

Именно поэтому меня добивают размышления о существании души, о жизни после жизни и перерождении, о богах или боге и т.п.. Вы возомнили себя (человечество) на или рядом с горизонталью (масштабом) вселенной? Ну-ну.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я всегда так и рассуждал. Человек - это существо очень-очень маленькое, по сравнению с вселенной,  продолжительность его жизни - мгновение, если сравнивать с жизнью звезд. Нас по сути и не существует. Да и расы во вселенной есть гораздо продвинутее нас, в этом я уверен.

----------


## Агата

эм, и что? 
ну, вселенная вселенной, инфузории инфузориями, а самоубиванту с его инфузорийными проблемами все равно мечтается сдохнуть . Поэтому и хочется, чтобы ты был кем-то больше, чем ничто, и чтобы у твоего нахрен никому не нужного существования был какой-то... кхм, кхм, смысл, да.
Так... что в том плохого, что человек себе напридумывал чего-то, лишь бы суметь не наложить на себя руки?

короче, не смотря на многабукав не понятно., чо хотел сказать аффтар. ну, по крайней мере мне  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

AGRESSOR
Я тоже уверен в существовании других цивилизаций. Это уже почти доказано наукой, пусть и теоретически.
Жизнь одной такой цивилизации в масштабах вселенной - мгновение, с учетом этого и больших расстояний, встретиться 2м разным мирам врятли когда-то удастся (или удавалось).
 Человеческая жизнь намного менее значительна и скоротечна. Но зачем сравнивать жизнь вселенной и человечекую жизнь ? у каждого физического обьекта, свои понятия времени и пространства. Для человека например его жизнь достаточно длинна. Нас создала природа, и создала так, что срока в 70-80 лет, вполне достаточно, для того чтобы познать все аспекты жизнедеятельности. Ни меньше ни больше не надо. 
В жизни вселеной мы ничто, более того в жизни одного города и даже одного района большенство из нас ничего не представляет. И что теперь ? мы важны прежде всего для самих себя!  и должны учитывать только собственное мировозрение и ощущение времени, подаренное нам природой.. 

Агата, +100

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> короче, не смотря на многабукав не понятно., чо хотел сказать аффтар. ну, по крайней мере мне


 что хочет сказать математик, который решил уравнение и поведал об этом своим коллегам?хотение чего-то сказать не должно присутствовать априори, как в твоих рассуждениях.

----------


## Агата

конкретно этот математик словно говорит: "я решил уравнение, а вы - ничтожные людишки"!!! *тра-та-та* ну, и смотрит при этом на нас/вас/них как на

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ты как всегда язвишь...

нет, математик просто делится своим открытием с друзьями.

----------


## Каин

> Я пользовался индуктивной логикой и разными методологиями (масштаба, относительности), но в философии есть ещё одно понятие, оно называется «чистота». Этот термин ввёл Иммануил Кант в своём потрясающем трактате «Критика чистого разума». Оно отражает объективность, «чистоту» используемой логики. Чистая логика — самая объективная, логичная.
> 
> И с помощью неё мы можем дать наиболее объективный ответ... не на вопрос СЖ, а на вопрос масштаба и системы отсчёта. Какой масштаб наиболее чист и независим? Наиболее объективен? Это максимальный масштаб — вселенная. Поэтому вопрос смысла существования человечества логичнее рассматривать не с позиции инфузории туфельки, а с уровня вселенной. С уровня сверхскоплений галактик и 14-и миллиардов лет. Чище и объективней некуда))) Ну и какой он у нас, СЖ? Да никакой. Это уже видно с горизонтали марсиан.


 1.Мы не можем расмотреть вопрос СЖ с горизонтали марсиан,не то что вселенной,как инфузория не расмотрит это с уровня человека.
2.Один микроб может выкосить все человечество.Почему бы человеку не взорвать вселенную.

----------


## Nord

Мир - это флуктуирующие проекции. Это как если смотреть сквозь туман - в зависимости от выбранной точки наблюдения, вы видите разные картины одного и того же явления, что нами принято расценивать как некие устойчивые причинно-следственные связи. В действительности это не более чем вариант сущего, причем устойчивость этого варианта заключена только в приверженности наблюдателя к своей точке наблюдения.

Впрочем, сам "наблюдатель" - тоже не более чем фантом. Условность. По сути это все тот же туман, "наблюдающий" сам себя.

Времени нет. На самом деле ничего и не происходит - единственно, что можно было определить как реально существующее - это Ничто, остальное - различные всевозможные представления Ничто. Время существует только внутри этих производных представлений.

Целей у Ничто нет - оно просто есть. Никакого "физического" дробления, эманации - не происходит, неограниченное количество вариантов "миров" существует одномоментно, вы вольны делать что угодно в этих миражах - Ничто не меняется. "Смысл", как и время можно локально определить для вашего "мира", но имеет ли это значение?

В общем, не стоит через чур заморачиваться проблемами - вас нет и вы абсолютно свободны. Любые оценки не имеют существенного значения, реальность изменчива - оглядитесь вокруг, посмотрите в себя без лишнего и ненужного напряжения. Вы есть Ничто - и это все.

Ну, а раз нечего терять - просто улыбнитесь. Теперь-то можно.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

"Жизнь имеет только тот смысл, который мы ей придаем." Уайлдер вроде, я с ним согласен.

----------


## Танюха

> "Жизнь имеет только тот смысл, который мы ей придаем." Уайлдер вроде, я с ним согласен.


 Полностью с тобой согласна. А какой мы придаем ей смысл, да никакай, а почему?! может не хочется....

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Может не хочется, а может...не видно смысла? Но я никогда не видел смысла в такой комбинации как -детство-учёба-работа-семья-работа-семья-работа-семья-работа-смерть. Лол. Хотя многие люди находят свою призвание...творчество там, завоевание мира, но и.т.п. Говорят ещё, что главное жить, а не существовать.

----------


## Танюха

Если ты живешь, то не будет мыслей о су, а если существуешь, то потерян тот смысл ради которого надо и стоит наверное жить. Это моя точка зрения

----------


## Dida

В начале хотела высказать свою точку зрения на мнение оппонентов в данной теме, но решила что это будет нецелесообразным и нелогичным, потому что пойдет разбирательство и мы уйдем от темы, а я не хочу этого.

Так вот, я наткнулась на эту тему совсем случайно, а, честно говоря, сам автор скинул мне ссылку, чем и мотивировал мой интерес к данной теме.

Вообщем, что считаю конкретно я! Как вы все читающие заметили автором был использован такой очень скажем хороший эмпирический подход к данной теме(проблеме, все таки не решаюсь ее именно так обозначить!). Конкретно я сейчас говорю о дедукции то бишь перехода от общего к частному. Автор руководствуется многими способами, методами, идеями, идеологиями, научными подходами в нем, то есть рассматривает тему с позиции точных наук: физики, высшей математики, теории относительности, химии, и, наконец-то биологии перехода к более элементарному примеру, скажем так частному, конкретно инфузории-туфельки. В продолжении темы он рассматривает данный вопрос, с точки зрения литературы (то есть, гуманитарной науки), приводя определнные цитаты, выдержи, примеры. Могу заявить одно, что автор очень серьезно подошел к рассмотренной им теме, руководствуясь различными областями знаний, наук. Это в свою очередь доказывает, что автор имеет всесторонне развитое мышление, высоко интеллектуальную образованность. Свою точку зрения я хочу выразить таким образом, что я вижу здесь хорошо проделанную работу, это образно говоря как автореферат на соискание научной деятельности, коим я неоднократно пробовалась заниматься и занимаюсь по сей день. Мы, читатель являемся, в некой мере, рецензентами данной работы, то есть рассматриваем ее каждый со своей точки зрения, в том числе СВОЕЙ области знания, являясь тем самым, как бы более знающими какую-то ОДНУ но по своей сути важную и для нас и для всех область знаний. Я не в коей мере не хочу назвать автора дилетантом или кого-то еще здесь узко мыслящим только в чем-то одном, даже сам автор говорил что мы все разные это уже что-то значит. Да, автор мог "расстекаться маслом по древу", "лить воду" - суть была бы одна, в частности сводящаяся к одному значению. Как, в любой науной работе существует определенный вывод, то есть то, ради чего он все это писал. 

Так вот, ТАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ, я хотела сказать одно, не надо искать ответа на вопрос, либо пытаться его объяснить, до конца и полностью не разбираясь в этом. И только разобравшись (также эмпирически(научно) и опытом(в плане жизни), *ПЫТАТЬСЯ* что-то объяснить или донести до слущающего!

----------


## papaver

Смысл - это то, что требует какого-то соотношения. Смысл идти на работу, смысл получать образование. А вот "смысл жизни" - тут никогда не будет единого ответа.

ИМХО, не стоит искать универсальный смысл. Я понимаю, что внутри бывает пусто, что хочется чего-то больше, чем просто жить ради себя... Поэтому какое-то время все же, каждый проводит в поиске универсального смысла, пока не открывается для себя относительность этого понятия.
Печально, что иногда люди так и зависают в поисках чего-то большего (это максимализм называется).
Но есть и такие, которые начинают поиск своего смысла, своего места, своих целей...одним словом они начинают СВОЮ жизнь. Это тяжело: трудно выйти из семьи (экономически, психологически), трудно понять чего хочется, трудно строить взаимоотношения... 

Я думаю, что большинство (а может все) подумывавших о смерти - это те, кто чувствует свое бессилие. Когда понимаешь, что в этой жизни мало что решаешь, когда все идет мимо тебя...а ты вроде как наблюдателя. 

Не знаю, какой смысл каждый себе выберет в итоге (самосовершенствование, семья\дети, любимое дело...), но путь к осуществлению идет через активность человека (всегда пытаться) и удачу (активность её повышает).

Наверное так. Не претендую на объективность.

----------


## Мара

Где ты? – Здесь.
Когда ты? – Сейчас.
Кто ты? – Я этот момент.
к/ф Мирный воин

Смысл жизни это неоднозначная тема. Кто-то мучительно ищет его  и не находит, кто-то никогда не задумывается и существует наверное счастливо. Я тоже пыталась ответить для себя на вопрос – Зачем я живу? Какие-то материальные цели меня не слишком-то прельщают, да и вообще у всего ли должен быть смысл? Я живу, что бы почувствовать как можно больше, что бы во мне отзывались события, люди, места. 
Многие сейчас говорят о своей ненужности и никчемности, о потерянности и бесцельности существования, многие ищут смысл жизни в других людях, в вере…но почему бы не открыть этот смысл внутри себя? Человек – это огромный, интересный мир, неповторимый и живой. Разве нет смысла  существования целой вселенной?!

----------


## papaver

> Где ты? – Здесь.
> Когда ты? – Сейчас.
> Кто ты? – Я этот момент.
> к/ф Мирный воин
> 
> Зачем я живу? Какие-то материальные цели меня не слишком-то прельщают, да и вообще у всего ли должен быть смысл? Я живу, что бы почувствовать как можно больше, что бы во мне отзывались события, люди, места.


 Привет, Мара. Хороший аватар, этот мульт и мне нравится (я о "мари и макс").

В твоей цитате из фильма, обозначен принцип "здесь и сейчас". Хороший принцип. Тему времени разворачивать нет смысла, просто хочу добавить, что в "здесь и сейчас" (в настоящем)  еще есть всегда прошлое и будущее.

Ты пишешь "открыть смысл внутри себя". Что ты хотела этим сказать?

----------


## Мара

> Ты пишешь "открыть смысл внутри себя". Что ты хотела этим сказать?


 Каждый человек по своему интересен и если мне не интересно общаться с кем-то, то возможно просто мой душа-ключ не подходит к этой двери, его откроет кто-то другой. Как можно говорить - я скучен, неинтересен? да в жизни не поверю в такое! в каждом, повторюсь - в каждом есть особенность, неповторимость, очаровательная индивидуальность, стоит лишь открыть в себе это. Искать смысл внутри себя - это дорога длинною в жизнь. Это творчество и самопознание, это новые открытия и масса впечатлений. Разве не интересно жить? не интересно попробовать себя в искусстве, конструировании, в чем то еще? не интересно отрыть другой мир в ком-то, познать этот мир и понять для себя что-то невероятно важное, сколько и мимолетно-неощутимое.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

темы объединены. исходное сообщение объединённой темы:
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post108475

----------


## Натана

Прошу пояснить для не особо продвинутых в физике:
Биолог не скажет, что в инфузории нет смысла. Инфузории едят бактерии, инфузорий едят какие-то мальки и т.п. Их смысл для нас в том, что они составная часть пищевой цепочки. 
Правильно ли я Вас понимаю, что в нас есть смысл, но просто мы со своей колокольни не можем его понять, потому что для решения уравнения недостаточно данных?
Логично ли осознавать, что наш смысл в том, чтобы быть \ жить?
Почему в своих рассуждениях о душе, перерождении и т.п. Вы считаете неприемлемым применение закона сохранения энергии (в том числе вопрос существования разных проявлений энергии)?
Назовите, пожалуйста, степень погрешности в Ваших выводах и вероятность ошибки. В математических показателях, пожалуйста.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Биолог не скажет, что в инфузории нет смысла. Инфузории едят бактерии, инфузорий едят какие-то мальки и т.п. Их смысл для нас в том, что они составная часть пищевой цепочки.


 мы с вами говорим о смысле, подразумевая разные вещи.
Я говорю о смысле жизни инфузории туфельки в контексте сути их существования, смысла жизни, может быть чего-то того, что в них вложил высший разум. а вы больше склоняетесь не к фундаментальному смыслу жизни, а к пользе от их жизни. Польза от существования/жизни, смысл жизни, место в организации существования биосферы планеты - совсем не одно и тоже.

К тому же я могу вам сразу парировать — есть замкнутые места без пищевой цепочки. Например озеро под толщей льдов в антарктиде у станции «восток», самые глубинные места океана и т.*п. Микроорганизмы там существуют вне пищевой цепочки. Какой тогда смысл жизни/пользу вы им припишете, если у вас смысл жизни напрямую связан с пищевой цепочкой?

А вообще о туфельках речь зашла о том, что это всего лишь набор атомов. Вот смотрите, есть например молекула белка. Это набор атомов. Она создаётся кучей сложных механизмов на основе последовательностей азотистых оснований в ДНК. Однако учёные могут и сами вручную точно так же расположить атомы и получить молекулу белка. Тоже самое могут сделать и с молекулой ДНК и весь этот хлам будет выполнять требуемые функции.

В клетке много органелл, имеющих сложное трёхмерное строение, создание их человеческими руками на данный момент технологически трудноосуществимо, но это всё в принципе можно спокойно создать человеческими руками. Как собирают молекулу ДНК, так можно собрать и инфузорию целиком (она одноклеточная).

Я вот вообще не представляю смысла ЖИЗНИ набора молекул. Вы представляете смысл жизни/существования атома водорода? Я лично нет. Но, например, он очень активно используется в звёздах при термоядерных реакциях. Это же не значит, что его смысл существования в том, чтобы освещать космос?) так же и с вашей идеей о пищевой цепочке.



> Правильно ли я Вас понимаю, что в нас есть смысл, но просто мы со своей колокольни не можем его понять, потому что для решения уравнения недостаточно данных?


 не совсем. 

Тезис 1: для того, чтобы определить смысл жизни человечества нужно сказать сказать кто и с позиции чего отвечает на этот вопрос.

Тезис 2: в зависимости от того, кто на это отвечает и с какой системой ценностей (протестант, художник, племя вуду, физик, муравей, марсиане и т.*п.) ответы должны быть разные, что логично.

Тезис 3: надо определить такого наблюдателя/точку наблюдения, который будет наиболее объективен в ответе на этот вопрос. 

Если существует наблюдатель, то это бог. Но не тот, который религиозный, а некий первичный разум, создавший вселенную.
Если создателя не существует, то ответ должен искаться с масштаба вселенной. т.к. это наиболее крупное образование. Если выбирать масштаб планеты земля и человечества, то мы получим «внутренний» смысл жизни, который больше означает смысл существования, а не смысл жизни, который был нам дан сверху.

«Внутренний» смысл существования не представляет интереса, потому что он необъективен, т.е. субъективен с позиции взглядов рассматривающего. Ну например вам интересно, что православный на вопрос смысла жизни вам ответит, что СЖ — молиться богу? А протестант — накапливать богатство. А материалист — что СЖ отсутствует?

Я думаю вам не интересно мнение самих людишек о том, что они думают. Нам ведь интересно что в нас (человечество) вложено внешними силами (например вселенским разумом), если таковые имеются, а не то, что мы сами про это думаем.




> потому что для решения уравнения недостаточно данных?


 смысл, данный нам сверху подразумевает связь, причину, повод или цель. Логическую, причинную, идеалистическую, какую хотите. т.*е. если нам дан смысл, то не от балды и не для балды. 

Получается, что как только мы обнаружим доказательства существования этой связи, например нечто метафизическое типа души, рая или чего-либо другого внематериального, то мы сразу поймём, что мир нематериален, что существует некое идеальное и т.п. и раз между нами и внешним-идеальным (например вселенским разумом) есть связь, то это может намекать, что нас создали/мы существуем/живём не с проста и не для проста.

Пока связи не видно/нет объективных фактов и утверждать, что есть связь нельзя. Значит нельзя с уверенностью сказать, что мы связаны со вселенским разумом (богом) и в нас вообще вложен некий глубокий смысл.

т.е. ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ У НАС ФАКТЫ НА ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ не выявляют присутствие идеального, т.е. это отсутствие чего-либо такого. Отсутствие чего-либо идеального говорит лишь о первичности материального. т.е. если нас создал не разум и не вложил в нас ничего, то значит нас никто не создавал и ничто не вкладывалось, мы сами по себе. Как муравьи или инфузории-туфельки. Материалистичны и только.

При этом ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ У НАС ФАКТЫ НА ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ не указывают однозначно и на первичность материального. Ну по крайней мере мне таких неизвестно. Если у вас есть факты или цепочки, свидетельствующие о чём-то однозначно — приводите, проанализируем.

При этом «принцип бритвы Оккама» говорит, что между нашими двумя теориями предпочтение следует отдать той, в которой меньше гипотетических домыслов. Я подчеркну, что он не определяет что верно, а что нет, он лишь говорит о том, какая из двух теорий окажется верной с большей вероятностью - это материалистичная, если кто не догнал...

т.е. В принципе вы правы — на данный момент сказать однозначно о первичности вселенной , о нашей связи с богом и т.п. нельзя, если лишь домыслы, которые косвенно намекают.




> Логично ли осознавать, что наш смысл в том, чтобы быть/жить?


 для нас может и логично. А вот бог, если он есть и связан с нами, может быть другие цели нам поставил. Опять же  - вы не обозначили наблюдателя. С чьей точки зрения мы оцениваем наш смысл жизни??? ответы могут быть и будут разные.




> Почему в своих рассуждениях о душе, перерождении и т.п. Вы считаете неприемлемым применение закона сохранения энергии (в том числе вопрос существования разных проявлений энергии)?


 не помню, чтобы я такое утверждал, но да, я так считаю.
Потому что душа и т.п. Относится к нематериальному миру и законы материальные для того мира могут быть неприменимы. Для нашего (материального) — точно применимы. Для нематериального — хз. Может да, а может и нет.

В материальном мире «проявления» энергии изучены настолько глубоко и широко, что в радиусе галактик и миллиардов лет ничего другого, кроме изученного, нет.

И вообще, к вашему сведению, закон сохранения энергии даже в материальном мире при некоторых процессах нарушается. Учитывая, что это из раздела квантовой теории поля, я думаю не стоит сейчас поднимать эту тему. При желании можете попытаться въехать сами. Например читнуть простые объяснения.




> Назовите, пожалуйста, степень погрешности в Ваших выводах и вероятность ошибки. В математических показателях, пожалуйста.


 я в отличие от всяких раздолбаев ничего просто так не утверждаю и тупо верить на слово не прошу — всё, на основе чего я делаю свои выводы я вам изложил, можете проанализировать сами и сами принять решение об адекватности причинно-следственных связей в моих логических цепочках.

Погрешность я указать не могу, потому что «выводы», «мнения» и «истинность вывода» это неизмеримые количественно понятия (не числовые).

Вероятность верного своего анализа имеющихся у человечества данных я бы объективно оценил около 0.8, субъективно - около 0.95

----------


## Каин

Что хотел сказать автор первого топика в итоге? То что смысл жизни человека в роли вселенной надо рассматривать с позиции вселенной?  По моему это как день, к чему все эти многобукв?
Не понято вообще о какой теории тут может быть речь. Объективная информация всегда остается неизменной, на то она и объективная. С какого бы мы расстояние не смотрели на самолет, его размер (объективный) всегда будет одним и тем же.
На счет заключение автора (смысл человека во вселенной - ничто) я уже сказал, что грошь цена такому выводу. Это вывод для меня еще более смешен, так как автор все время толкует о том, что все зависит от системы отчета. И вот он смело, вот так нагло,  берет и рассматривает смысл человека с позиции Бога. Ха- ха. Тряпка, ты там толковал что –то о приборе обнаруживающем энергию в вакууме, что с помощью него мы измерим эту энергию прежде нам неизвестную  – с этим я не спорю, только позволь тебя спросить, где ты взял такой прибор, которым пользуется Бог (Вселенная)?  Ты только определил что СЖ человека с позиции человека будет не таким как СЖ с позиции Бога, но я уже сказал, что это и так ясно, как день. А самого главное – каков именно он с позиции Бога, ты просто тупо, безо всяких приборов, на глаз, определил – ничто. 

Очевидно, что СЖ с позиции Бога (Вселенной) если кто и сможет нам открыть то только Бог.
Вопрос: оно нам вообще нужно? Вселенной это точно не нужно: раз Бог  не открывает нам это смысл, значит ему так выгодно, то есть Ему это не нужно.
СЖ человека с позиции человека это сама его жизнь. Это известно всем. В частности смысл жизни - получать удовольствия от жизни. У каждого свой смысл, точно так же как у каждого свои удовольствия. А спрашивать какой смысл в удовольствии абсурдно.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Смешно.
В вашем сообщении сплошь «всё всем и так ясно», «абсурдно» и т. п... мне вот, например, ясно, что интеграл от х^2 по dx это (х^3)/3. А кому-то это не ясно и в этом случае приводятся объяснения, формулы и т.*п, подтверждающие, что это именно так. Именно так принято вести диалог, а не «всё всем и так ясно», «а тут всем ясно, что абсурдно» и т.п. Подкрепляйте свои слова и поговорим. А пока это беспочвенный флуд.



> С какого бы мы расстояние не смотрели на самолет, его размер (объективный) всегда будет одним и тем же.


 не говорите о том, в чём не разбираетесь. уж больше ста лет прошло, это даже в школе проходят, не в институте.
Про такие понятия как "лоренцево сокращение длины", "пространство минковского" и т.п. не слыхали, не? ну так изучите и ПОСЛЕ напишите, а не ДО. Я вам даже подскажу топик, в котором такое следует искать - частные и общие относительности. первую проходят в 11-м классе по физике. Фундаментальные законы вселенной таковы, что они принципиально НЕ абсолютны, а не прицинпиально абсолютны, как себе это представляет ваш гуманитарный разум. Я вас немного утешу - физики конца 19-го века тоже так считали, но ряд экспериментов опроверг это мнение. c'est la vie(



> А самого главное – каков именно он с позиции Бога, ты просто тупо, безо всяких приборов, на глаз, определил – ничто.


 что за чушь? Мой вчерашний второй пост перечитайте.



> Очевидно, что СЖ с позиции Бога (Вселенной) если кто и сможет нам открыть то только Бог.


 Поясните почему. Мне вот не очевидно. Я могу привести примеры других вариантов, но сначала хотелось бы услышать ваши «очевидности».



> Вселенной это точно не нужно: раз Бог  не открывает нам это смысл, значит ему так выгодно, то есть Ему это не нужно.


 выгодно ≠ не нужно. Вы даже в фразу не можете без логических несоответствий составить.
В «выгодно» подразумевается цель, причина. В не нужно — её отсутствие.

а может это нам ещё не нужно?
А с чего вы взяли, что если бог во вселенной существует, то у нас есть СЖ? Например, просто существуем в его вселенной, так же, как существуют фотоны и электроны.

Как видите, ваши «выводы» годятся только для разговоров на кухне. Они не выдерживают и простейшей критики. Над этим вопросом людишки бьются на одно столетие, а вы тут без малейшего понимания в такой науке как «логика» пытаетесь парировать, что «тут всем всё как день ясно» и т.п.




> СЖ человека с позиции человека это сама его жизнь. Это известно всем. В частности смысл жизни - получать удовольствия от жизни.


 на основе чего получены такие выводы? Пока нет объяснений — это лишь пустые слова.

----------


## Dida

вот смотрю я на все это....и не втыкаю о чем тут говорится.....что? где ? когда? и почему?....кто я?....что такое жизнь? зачем все это? смысл где, жизни смысла....и всего этого написанного и там за окном....

----------


## Мара

да, я вот тоже читаю с интересом, половины не понимаю, если честно...философия, наука, доказательства - все это безусловно интересно...но так обезличено, так сухо и искусственно...где в этом человек? живой, настоящий, дышащий...

----------


## Каин

> Смешно.
> В вашем сообщении сплошь «всё всем и так ясно», «абсурдно» и т. п... мне вот, например, ясно, что интеграл от х^2 по dx это (х^3)/3. А кому-то это не ясно и в этом случае приводятся объяснения, формулы и т.*п, подтверждающие, что это именно так. Именно так принято вести диалог, а не «всё всем и так ясно», «а тут всем ясно, что абсурдно» и т.п. Подкрепляйте свои слова и поговорим. А пока это беспочвенный флуд.


 Что нужно подкреплять аргументами, то что СЖ человека во вселенной нужно рассматривать с позиции вселеной, то что это ясно как день? То есть если я не приведу аргументов, то возможно также что СЖ человека во вселенной возможно будет правильным так же рассмотреть и с позиции инфузории туфельки? Если мы спрашиваем СЖ для вселенной, то ОЧЕВИДНО, что эту вселенную надо и учитывать. Какие аргументы? Любые аргументы будут демагогией. Смысл автомобиля для человека нужно рассматривать с позиции человека, а не автомобиля. Это ясно как день. А если мы будет приводить аргументы в пользу этого, мол, потому что человек пользуется этим автомобилем, а не сам собой автомобиль: это будет демагогией… которую ты и развел. Поэтому некоторым и не понятно о чем тут вообще речь.




> не говорите о том, в чём не разбираетесь. уж больше ста лет прошло, это даже в школе проходят, не в институте.
> Про такие понятия как "лоренцево сокращение длины", "пространство минковского" и т.п. не слыхали, не? ну так изучите и ПОСЛЕ напишите, а не ДО. Я вам даже подскажу топик, в котором такое следует искать - частные и общие относительности. первую проходят в 11-м классе по физике. Фундаментальные законы вселенной таковы, что они принципиально НЕ абсолютны, а не прицинпиально абсолютны, как себе это представляет ваш гуманитарный разум. Я вас немного утешу - физики конца 19-го века тоже так считали, но ряд экспериментов опроверг это мнение. c'est la vie(


 Я не понял, вы что хотите сказать, что я не прав. то есть, что размер самолета объективно, то увеличивается то уменьшается, следовательно и размеры находящих в нем людей? Причем размеры увеличиваются и уменьшаются на протяжение одного и тоже промежутка времени, то есть что в туже секунду размеры самолета увеличились и одновременно уменьшались, объективно (!), смотря с какой отчета его измеряют?  Ооо!  Знаешь, я может и не физик, но то что я не могу одновременно идти, бежать, сидеть и лежать, это я знаю и без физики. А если появится такой физик, вроде тебя, который  будет доказывать своими формулами обратное, то каждый разумный скажет, что он просто спятил. 




> что за чушь? Мой вчерашний второй пост перечитайте.


 То есть твой вчерашний пост противоречит твоему первому посту?  А именно вот этому заключению _«Поэтому вопрос смысла существования человечества логичнее рассматривать не с позиции инфузории туфельки, а с уровня вселенной. С уровня сверхскоплений галактик и 14-и миллиардов лет. Чище и объективней некуда))) Ну и какой он у нас, СЖ? Да никакой. Это уже видно с горизонтали марсиан.»_ Ведь именно от к этому я говорил.




> Поясните почему. Мне вот не очевидно. Я могу привести примеры других вариантов, но сначала хотелось бы услышать ваши «очевидности».


 Смотри пример с автомобилем.




> выгодно ≠ не нужно. Вы даже в фразу не можете без логических несоответствий составить.
> В «выгодно» подразумевается цель, причина. В не нужно — её отсутствие.


 Мне выгодно промолчать о своем преступление, то есть я не считаю нужным о нем распространятся. Что тут нелогичного? 




> а может это нам ещё не нужно?
> А с чего вы взяли, что если бог во вселенной существует, то у нас есть СЖ? Например, просто существуем в его вселенной, так же, как существуют фотоны и электроны.


 Я же говорил, что это нам может открыть только Бог, да и то если это вообще возможно. Ведь мы не имеем возможности открыть свинье, какое она значение имеет для нас.



> Как видите, ваши «выводы» годятся только для разговоров на кухне. Они не выдерживают и простейшей критики. .


  А для чего годятся кипы написанных философских трактатов? 




> Над этим вопросом людишки бьются на одно столетие, а вы тут без малейшего понимания в такой науке как «логика» пытаетесь парировать, что «тут всем всё как день ясно» и т.п.


 Кто бьется? Философы, потому что больше они ничего не умеют, это хотби у них такое.




> на основе чего получены такие выводы? Пока нет объяснений — это лишь пустые слова


 Обьяснения чего? То что человек хочет радоваться жизни? Извини, я в демагогии не силен.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> но так обезличено, так сухо и искусственно...где в этом человек? живой, настоящий, дышащий...


 к сожалению, для того, чтобы объективно отвечать на очень сложные вопросы требуется обращаться к такого рода сухим конструкциям. если давать волю чувствам, эмоциям и вере, то это будет приводить в неверным результатам(((

----------


## Мара

а по моему в таких вопросах невозможно получить верный или не верный результат, все слишком субъективно

----------


## papaver

> к сожалению, для того, чтобы объективно отвечать на очень сложные вопросы требуется обращаться к такого рода сухим конструкциям. если давать волю чувствам, эмоциям и вере, то это будет приводить в неверным результатам(((


 Если объективно судить о каком-то высшем смысле, то он сводится к "плодитесь\размножайтесь и развивайтесь". Пока это самое адекватное, хотя бы потому, что действительно развивающему челу живется интересно и счастливо (зато действительно умные редко размножаются, а это уже пичалько).

А все остальное - это вопросы этическо-моральные, а от того достаточно субъективны. Каждый философ строил философию исходя из своего жизненного опыта.

----------


## Натана

Как мне кажется, очень похоже на вечный спор идеалистов и материалистов  :Smile:  Выиграть в таком споре пока не сможет никто.

Позиция автора очень чёткая. Однако не оставляет ощущение того, что  не всё учтено. Может быть потому, что изначально не раскрыто понятие смысла, о котором говорит автор. 

Говорить об отсутствии чего-то только потому, что нет объективных доказательств – не научно и говорит о неиспользовании системного подхода. Вспомните таблицу Менделеева с незаполненными элементами, для которых он выделил место.  Вот это системный подход.

Кроме того, не имеет смысла доказывать что-то, если изначально признаёшь невозможность определения предмета доказательств. Автор начал  с системы отсчёта, использовал математические и физические величины, однако изначально вопрос поставил «о смысле жизни как таковом». То есть тему обозначил как философ, а доказывал её как физик, при этом не раскрыв определение, как это сделал бы гуманитарий. Если бы автор разбивал бы чьё-то определение смысла, отвечающее определённым измеряемым критериям, то можно было бы понять. А так получается, что интересные факты приводятся сами по себе, потому что при отсутствии определения изначально доказываемого  факта из них невозможно сделать умозаключение. Это из логики.

И ещё. Все атомы существуют не просто так, они собраны в определённые формы, которые образуют механизм, выполняющий свою роль в системе. В системе все элементы взаимосвязаны, поэтому саму систему можно в итоге назвать большим атомом. Так какой смысл в атоме? Не стоит улетать в космос, чтобы это понять. Метод индукции никто не отменял

----------


## Каин

> Метод индукции никто не отменял


 Вам полезно будет почитать пример Рассела, показывающий несостоятельность индукции.

Один индюк заметил, что, как только он поселился на уютной ферме, корм стали давать ровно в девять утра. Как хороший индуктивист, он не поленился просчитать множество разных обстоятельств: в среду и пятницу, в жару и холод, час кормежки оставался постоянным. Однако вывод: «Меня всегда кормят в девять утра» — опровергли в день сочельника, когда важную птицу, ожидавшую гарантированный завтрак, отнесли поварам в разделочную.

----------


## Kent

Смысл жизни - получать удовольствие от нее. Кто-то получает его смотря на своих детей, кто-то от любимого хобби, кто-то от секса, кому-то просто по выходным достаточно напиваться. Если человек не получает удовольствие ни от чего или лишен такой возможности, либо получает в жизни больше боли и разочарований, чем удовлетворения, то, соответственно, смысл жизни у него пропадает и он хочет уйти. Таково мое скромное мнение.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Смысл жизни - получать удовольствие от нее.


 Это- не смысл жизни, а свойство психики- направленность на удовольствие, постепенное вытеснение из своего "мира" всего неудобного, неуютного и неприятного. Нельзя и глупо строить свою жизнь со своими целями вокруг того, что ты и так можешь.

----------


## Статист



----------


## stalerk

Смысл жизни - очень интимная вещь. Он у каждого свой собственный. Чаще всего основная масса проблем возникает именно от того, что нас принуждают хотеть, добиваться, желать, постигать то, что нам совершенно не нужно. Иными словами - основная масса людей живёт навязанными идеалами, а собственных не имеет (хотя думает что имеет). Как только появятся собственные идеалы, собственные стремления не связанные с чьим-либо мнением, сразу и смысл жизни появится и вообще всё будет хорошо. Но это долгий путь. Кто-то находит его сразу, а кто-то только на смертном одре приходит к этому.

----------

